# Web Browser Hyperlink Problem: IE & Firefox



## keith10456 (Mar 17, 2004)

I'm having a problem with my hyperlinks... between I.E. and Firefox.

I use FrontPage '03 to design my website.... I make my hyperlinks so there is *no underline on the hyperlinks*... In IE it's fine. However, in Firefox, some links have the underline and some don't. Below is a sample I took from my site - I removed the real link so this won't be mistaken for spam:


```
<font face="Tahoma" style="font-size: 10pt"><font color="#9E1D1D">&#9679;</font>&nbsp;<a target="_blank" href="http://SampleSite.com/"><span style="text-decoration: none">This Is A Sample</span></a></font>
```
Kindly let me know what I'm doing wrong.


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

Replace:
This Is A Sample

With:
This Is A Sample

Try that and tell me if it works


----------



## keith10456 (Mar 17, 2004)

_Thanks for your help... This really has me going crazy._

Unfortunately it didn't work... Same result with Firefox... Except now in IE, most of them have the underline but some don't. Attached is a copy of the page (I removed the changes).


----------



## Sequal7 (Apr 15, 2001)

Do you use an external css sheet for your site, if so then change the hyperlinks globally on that css page to not show a underline. There may be different elements as css usually has references to a multitude of links, global, top, bottom, special etc and each would need to be altered.


```
a:visited    {
	color: #0000FF;  /*change to whatever color you want to show here*/
	text-decoration: none; /*specifies the link visited underline or no*/
}

a:link    {
	color: #0000FF; /*change to whatever color you want to show here*/
	text-decoration: none; /*specifies the link underline or no*/
}

a:hover    {
	color: #FF0000; /*change to whatever color you want to show here*/
	text-decoration: underline; /*specifies the link underline or no*/
}

a:active    {
	color: #FF0000; /*change to whatever color you want to show here*/
	text-decoration: underline; /*specifies the link underline or no*/
}

a.none:hover    {
	color: #000000;
	text-decoration: none;
}
```
If your css is embedded into the page, the use this

```
<style type="text/css">
<!--
a:link {
	color: #FF0000;
	text-decoration: none;
}
a:visited {
	text-decoration: none;
	color: #FFFF00;
}
a:hover {
	text-decoration: none;
	color: #0000FF;
}
a:active {
	text-decoration: none;
	color: #000000;
}
-->
</style>
```
 Obviously, change the colors for each to what you want to, and if you want one underlined, change none to underline in that event.


----------



## ToolmakerSteve (Dec 15, 2006)

If you follow the suggestion accurately, it WILL work -- as your own zip file demonstrates.
If you look at the HTML behind the link "View videos free of charge" [which correctly has no underline even in Firefox], you will see:
View videos free of charge


----------



## keith10456 (Mar 17, 2004)

*I know it's late, but this recommendation worked:



Code:


Replace:
<a target="_blank" href="http://SampleSite.com/"><span style="text-decoration: none">This Is A Sample</span></a>

With:
<a target="_blank" href="http://SampleSite.com/" style="text-decoration: none">This Is A Sample</a>

Thanks!*


----------

